# Richard and Ben's beans via the assessing potential interest thread



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

As a result of posting on the thread that Glenn started on 'Forum Bean - assessing potential interest', along with the first 30 others posting on that thread, we were offered the chance to receive some beans in return for completing an online survey. I did the survey and then about 10 days ago got an email from Ben offering me the choice of one of 5 kinds of beans. I went for a Papua New Guinea Moanti, on the basis that I have not had any beans from PNG. I also asked for a lighter side of medium roast, if it was possible (we could choose light, medium or dark).

Last Friday, 250g of the beans arrived and a little earlier I pulled my first couple of shots with them. First of all, although I asked for a medium roast, they look dark and slightly oily and I needed to dial my grinder back from where it usually is. They are described as tasting like brazil nuts. Certainly on the nose, (as unsophisticated as mine is) there is a nutty, chocolatey smell. In the mouth, a surprising sweetness, smooth and full with a belt of dark, nutty chocolate as an after taste, although keeping it at the front of my mouth, the sweetness turned to a slightly bitter chocolate. Interesting. I've not anything from that country so that's why I picked them. So far, I like what I'm drinking.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got those beans too, not started mine as yet though


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For clarity, the first 30 UK based members who posted on the Forum Bean thread were sent a message asking if they would like to fill in a survey with the chance of receiving some beans from a new roaster who wanted some real-world feedback from a wide range of palates - enter the Coffee Forums UK members who had shown interest in trying new beans.

A survey link was sent out and beans have been arriving into mailboxes ever since.

These are not official forum beans for the month of April but it is a way of saying thank you for participating.

I received 3 bags of single-origin beans from Brazil, Tanzania and Sumatra

The roasts can certainly be improved and through the feedback received they will be better next time the bean is roasted.

Quality was good, consistency from one cup to another was also good.

The Brazil for me was a little challenging to work with but the Tanzania really shone as an espresso.

Once the feedback has been collated the roaster's details can be revealed, but it's pleasing to see that already feedback has started to be sent back.

Thank you to all who participated


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kman10 said:


> I got those beans too, not started mine as yet though


I'll be very interested in what you think of them when you do. I've stopped drinking coffee for the day - will be trying more tomorrow.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> For clarity, the first 30 UK based members who posted on the Forum Bean thread were sent a message asking if they would like to fill in a survey with the chance of receiving some beans from a new roaster who wanted some real-world feedback from a wide range of palates - enter the Coffee Forums UK members who had shown interest in trying new beans.
> 
> A survey link was sent out and beans have been arriving into mailboxes ever since.
> 
> ...


Thanks Glenn - and I'm sorry if I sowed any beans of confusion.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No problem at all.

Posted just in case anyone asked why they had not been invited to participate in the review.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I requested the Colombian, medium roasted but I have to say this appears dark roasted boarding on toasted with ominous smells coming from the grinder. I made a v60 of this, as I indicated I would but the roast dominates and it really wasn't to my taste at all. It did taste better than I expected it would from the appearance of the beans and the smell from the grinder but still, not to my taste at all.

I will use the rest of these beans for espresso, hoping them to be more forgiving but I certainly take medium roast to not be this dark/over-developed. Will try them as espresso before reporting back to Ben.

Thanks for the opportunity Glenn.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I received Colombian and Brazilian both medium. I haven't actually tried them yet as I have a stash of DSOL going through at the mo. The bags are heat sealed with valves. However the staples they put on were a bit too low on one bag and have pierced the bag below the seal so I've opened them to have a look. The roast looks pretty even to my eye, and medium-dark. I also spotted a couple of scorched beans that had obviously got stuck somewhere with signs of abrasion. I'll comment further when I taste them. It's fair to say though that you could write what I know about roasting on the back of a postage stamp.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Glad someone started this thread.

I went for the Sumatra with a lighter roast. As others have said they looked a bit dark. I've only had one V60 so far, a pleasant cup but nothing jumped out. I'll be trying a slightly different recipe and then as espresso before judging too much and giving feedback.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sumatra is the clear winner so far, five members that I know of chose it. I went for Brazil dark roast. Still resting mine as they were only roasted on 28th April. Btw how long have you all been resting yours for before trying them?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Brazil as a darker roast took a good 10 days to settle down for me


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks Glenn.. I shall hold off for another week in that case.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No - don't hold off, the best thing to do is experiment

Your equipment and technique will be different to mine, and the real value is seeing how the beans develop.

Mine were roasted as Batch 1 - so will be a different spec entirely


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to trying mine, roasted on 24th will be a few days yet before I get to them, had Papua ones off silver oak which I enjoyed


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I do like PNG beans. Had a lovely bag from Seb at Café Zee, the same ones he serves in the cafe. (He took them out of his hopper for me). But IIRC when I was emailing Ben he had a list of what they recommended for which process. I went for Colombian, he suggested I might like the Brazil as espresso based on feedback from Glenn, and hey presto they sent me a sample of each. Both are somewhat dark for "medium" but as I'm DSOLing this month they should dovetail nicely onto the end of that.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The beans that I received were roasted on the 24th. In the box they arrived in, the smell was not that pleasant but that has changed. I imagine that for any DSOLer they will be more familiar territory - so will be interested in what you make of them hotmetal.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

frandavi99 said:


> Glad someone started this thread.
> 
> I went for the Sumatra with a lighter roast. As others have said they looked a bit dark. I've only had one V60 so far, a pleasant cup but nothing jumped out. I'll be trying a slightly different recipe and then as espresso before judging too much and giving feedback.


I went for the SUmatra as it sounded the most filter friendly but was slightly disappointed by how dark they appeared for a medium roast. As a v60 they taste fairly roasty, not sure how much of the bean i'm getting and i'll continue to play about but don't think they're really for me.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I went for a light roast PNG and was sent a medium roast as well, not tried them yet but putting my nose in the bag they certainly smell different.

Will give them a go tomorrow. The mediums do look a bit darker than I anticipated and were certainly shiny.

I'm currently working through a bag of Rave's LSOL (care of Jeebsy) so will compare them to the PNG light roast.

What are preferences re the PNG? espresso or flat white? What recipe on a Classic? Might try it in the French press as well using the method shown on another thread.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rhys said:


> I went for a light roast PNG and was sent a medium roast as well, not tried them yet but putting my nose in the bag they certainly smell different.
> 
> Will give them a go tomorrow. The mediums do look a bit darker than I anticipated and were certainly shiny.
> 
> ...


 I have only had the PNG as an espresso but my wife will be having it in her flat white tomorrow. I won't tell her that I have changed the bean (from HB's Perfeito) and see what she says.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I was a bit cheeky and asked for the PNG and if I was supposed to have picked one or more and if so could I have another was told yes so went for the Tanzanian.

Nothing arrived as of yet but our post is usually pants anyway.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

My Brazilian beans were roasted on 28/04, jeebsy's Sumatra on 16/04 so it could be that they aren't roasting them all at the same time? Last email I had mentioned they would be posted 23/04 or 27/04 at the latest. Received 02/05. Wasn't an issue for me as had enough beans to keep me going.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Not a moan and yeah same email, as I say it's our post. I'm not lacking, start a new lot tomorrow which I've been really looking forward to as bank hols so no post anyhoot.

Am finally being more than prepared with orders though since starting this coffee lark, really has taken quite a chunk of kitchen space with equipment and bean stock's lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> I have only had the PNG as an espresso but my wife will be having it in her flat white tomorrow. I won't tell her that I have changed the bean (from HB's Perfeito) and see what she says.


Okay so I have done this and I asked Julia what she thought of her flat white (- art) and she said, 'I really like that, it's lovely and mellow.' She also said that she preferred it to yesterday's beans. So there you go. Thinking about jeebsy's post - I couldn't imagine this in a pour over and once I have got over just how dark it looks in the cup, it remains a good, dark, nutty drink.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Okay so I have done this and I asked Julia what she thought of her flat white (- art) and she said, 'I really like that, it's lovely and mellow.' She also said that she preferred it to yesterday's beans. So there you go. Thinking about jeebsy's post - I couldn't imagine this in a pour over and once I have got over just how dark it looks in the cup, it remains a good, dark, nutty drink.


I'll try it as espresso later on - it might not be suited to pour over, but that was part of the reason behind my choice of bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Okay so I have done this and I asked Julia what she thought of her flat white (- art) and she said, 'I really like that, it's lovely and mellow.' She also said that she preferred it to yesterday's beans. So there you go. Thinking about jeebsy's post - I couldn't imagine this in a pour over and once I have got over just how dark it looks in the cup, it remains a good, dark, nutty drink.


Phil what's it like without milk ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Phil what's it like without milk ?


Personally, I like it - it is a bit rich and dark compared to what I usually drink - and on balance I would like to try it as a lighter roast but it's an interesting change. The HG One grinds it up pretty nicely. I posted my initial thoughts at the beginning of the thread - dark, nutty chocolate - certainly more brazil than hazelnut.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, I went for the PNG medium roast for espresso. It arrived about 7-8 days after roast day with staples through the bag as previously mentioned.

It was much darker and more oily than expected and what I'm familiar with. I had to dial the grind significantly coarser to bring out a little more flavour. Nuts - yes - although its been so long since I had anything other than almonds or pistachio that I couldn't say which I was tasting. Good crema. Good mouthfeel. I'm averse to bright coffees and this was certainly not in that category. It was drinkable as espresso but in a cortado, I found much of the flavour was lost and not as nice as just a straight espresso.

I would be interested in seeing how the bean would react to a lighter roast.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just tried Colombian as espresso....truly awful. I can't drink this coffee in any format. Roasty flavours prevail. Such a shame. Will try to be constructive with NY feedback but not off to a good start.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When providing your feedback please also reference the beans you have enjoyed in the past, the flavour notes, the type, the roast style

Each persons palate is very different from the next so what may not be to your taste may be perfect for another

What's also important to note is that in 2008 the conversation would have been different - the roasts would have been way lighter than most people had seen previously...


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have just finished a bag of the PNG. My impressions were that I could make a decent espresso with it. Slightly nutty, touch of chocolate but nothing remarkable. I asked for medium/dark roast. It seems to be pretty subjective but I would say these beans were more dark than medium. I get the feeling that the roast level was a bit much for these beans as the taste lacked complexity almost as though it had been roasted away. Like I say, I was getting decent shots but nothing to get excited about.

I found the beans quite easy to dial in extracting at a ratio of around 1:1.7 in 35 seconds ish.

Might be worth saying that I generally favour darker roasts and look for a sweet finish and gloopy mouthfeel. I also enjoy medium roasts with hazlenut or caramel flavours also I am only equipped to make espresso at this moment in time.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just had a couple of doubles from the medium roast PNG, one as an espresso - (18/36 in 32) thick crema, dark nutty/chocolate flavour and aftertaste (not bitter or sour - 2nd attempt, first was ground too fine and wasn't nice). 2nd double was as a flat white, enjoyed that as the milk sweetened it up a bit and toned down the heaviness.

Not tried the light roast PNG yet, probably need to tighten the grind up and experiment but am enjoying the medium at the minute..


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I went for the Brazilian medium roast. Mine were roasted on the 23rd and I expect to get into them in the next couple of days. Currently finishing up the last consignment of CCs "Mystery Blend V2" which we all like a lot once I got the recipe right. (16g into 24g in 25-30 seconds. At 16g into 32g we thought them slightly bitter.) Will report back when we've tried them. Current favourites are both from CC - Indian Bibi and Java Jampit Estate.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I could have added that the medium PNG beans are a really easy grind in the HG One, produce good consistency grinds and distribution seems very straight forward. First shot this morning with these, need to tighten the grand slightly but continue to get a nice smooth round mouth feel and a dark nut chocolate after taste that lingers around getting richer and deeper before fading into taste memory.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Opened my png beans, first impressions are that it is a lot darker roast than the silver oak, found 1 burnt bean,will be having a coffee shortly with them


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I too had a bag of the PNG which I'm half way through. They were meant to be a medium or medium dark roast I can recall which but I think medium. They are unequivocally a dark roast however taken just to the point of oils beginning to show. Not however as dark as this months Reads DSOL.

None the less they are quite palatable with nice flavours and I'm quite happy with them I must say


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

First coffee, flat white, 18 in 36 out, felt it lacked the sweetness of the silver oak, maybe over roasted but as only first of the bag will see, I tend to find it takes a few with me to get to where I like it


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just made a cappuccino, 17 in 28 out definitely sweeter with a nutty taste, best I've had so far


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Initial results with the Brazilian medium roast were tricky. Choked the machine at the previous grind setting and took awhile to get 'in the zone'. Now it's OK but not spectacular. Maybe I should have gone for the dark roast? It doesn't seem to cut through milk all that well but is pleasant enough. I will persist and report further.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Rob666

I have the Brazilian dark roast which will probably be the first beans going through my newly acquired Mythos. Will post a photo plus comments, hopefully on Monday.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> @Rob666
> 
> I have the Brazilian dark roast which will probably be the first beans going through my newly acquired Mythos. Will post a photo plus comments, hopefully on Monday.


I have the same and had a quick look today, dark could be a slight understatement, mixed them with some M/Malabar using same grind, just choked the machine. Will persist tomorrow.

Ian


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Beans have settled now, lots of sweetness and a lovely nuttiness in the cup


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> I have the same and had a quick look today, dark could be a slight understatement, mixed them with some M/Malabar using same grind, just choked the machine. Will persist tomorrow.
> 
> Ian


Eased off the grind to get the right timings, when these were ground they reminded me of a comment my mother used to make "blacker than t' fire back".

Dark chocolate with a hint of sweetness, brought out by adding some milk, slightly more acidic than MM.

I think they may benefit (for my palate) by blending 50/50 with MM, that should keep the dark choc hit and add a little sweetness to the MM.

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I can only say my 50/50 blend of dark roasted Brazilian and dark roasted MM is kick ass. Loads of dark choc plus the sweetness, mmm not for the fruity faint hearted but it could suit the DSOL people.

Reminiscent of Coffee Compass Hill and valley blend but with more punch

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmmm never did get mine, to be honest it's probably the post. Not peeved in the slightest as it was free so I haven't lost anything bar some experimenting.

Following your post Ian I think the dark is my next visiting ground. Done loads of mediums after all it was one of them that got me into this and also a fair few lights but I need to broaden my horizons.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Me neither. Don't think it's the post though.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Me neither. Don't think it's the post though.


Email an explain, may get a replacement


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Dunno about Obnic but I'm going to leave it. Not going to hassle for stuff offered free. If i had paid for them be a different matter lol.......saying that though I can't even get ACME to let me pay for what I want hahahaha


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre/Obnic

Unless you chose the same bean and roast level as others, it could be that they haven't roasted or sent them yet? I know there was a fortnight between roast dates of what jeebsy requested and what I did (both different).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kman10 said:


> Email an explain, may get a replacement


 Richard and Ben have been responsive to email - give it a go&#8230;.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Long black for me and flat white for the wife of their Sumatra today. Mellowed nicely, gives a decent coffee with a good bit of sweetness that comes out in the milk apparently. Not the citrus fruit promised but a perfectly good coffee.

Will persevere with my newly acquired aeropress to see what else I can get out of it.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd have filled in the questionnaire without any incentive. I think they're starting out with the right approach and any new startup takes a while to run smoothly so I'm wishing them luck and not hassling them for things I didn't really earn.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Obnic said:


> I'd have filled in the questionnaire without any incentive. I think they're starting out with the right approach and any new startup takes a while to run smoothly so I'm wishing them luck and not hassling them for things I didn't really earn.


They need to know if their product is going missing


----------



## berttie21 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all,

This is Ben (of Ben and Richard!) firstly thanks for all of the help thus far, I wasn't planning to post until most of the samples had been tested etc and then give some feedback and let you know what we've done with your valuable input....However I noticed a few posts about the samples not being received. We used Hermes and it's taken longer than we would have planned for so can you please pm me the forum of send me an email if you haven't received your samples yet. I can see on the Hermes website that there are still 3 samples out for delivery.

More to follow and again we really appreciate your help thus far.

Cheers Ben and Richard


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Well don't I feel a heel.

Doorbell just rang and this was handed to me.










This shot renders colour better I think:










First shot 17g > 35g in 36s taken in milk classic milk chocolate with hint of something like rose or Palma violet on the finish.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think you might have received medium roast, these are my dark roast, black as t' fireback.

Ian


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Chrickie! Roasted by Old Nick rather than Richard and Ben!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Well don't I feel a heel.
> 
> Doorbell just rang and this was handed to me.


So, I wasn't wrong then in post #48? 

No need to feel bad, after all you didn't go firing off email after email asking where your free sample was. A very patient and understanding gentleman by all accounts.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I concur with Eyedee, Obnic yours look medium roast compared to our two samples.

Allow me to show you using some pictures...

Nice dark roast waft when I finally managed to get into the bag (boy that glue was tough!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

And i thought my mediums were dark...


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Definitely prefer the look of mine. In milk they are reminiscent of quality street - you know that aromatic synthetic smell that goes along with the chocolate when you first open the tin.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Obnic said:


> This shot renders colour better I think:


My "medium" (Tanzinian) were darker than that.....



Eyedee said:


> View attachment 13946


But not as dark as that...


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I'm fascinated to find out who these guys are - it will be nice to have another option for 'properly' dark roasts


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Received mine today thanks guys. They're 4 days post roast so will fine them another few days before trying.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Finished the sample today and we've enjoyed the Brazil medium roast. On balance I think we would have been better off with the dark roast. The flavours are less complex than we are used to and less intense despite increasing the dose to 18g. An enjoyable coffee but not one which had us saying, "I want more of this - now!"


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Yikes... Hadn't noticed there was a thread. I received the Columbian 'medium' and the Tanzanian 'light'. Medium definitely edging towards a darker roast. First shot I pulled about 8 days after roast A little astringent, but a deep choc and nuttiness. Pulled a shot yesterday and was less astringent and had a slight kiwi fruit acidity. Good, but not great, bean. The Tanzanian on the other hand is pretty delicious- buttery caramel in both taste and mouthfeel, lemon acidity, a slight milk chocolate. Pretty delicious. Gorgeous with milk.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've just opened my sample this morning.

I went for the Papua New Guinea Dark. It was roasted on 7/5.

First shot was 16g in 35.7g out over 31 seconds. This resulted in a nice shot, just a hint of nuts nothing much else, but a real lingering aftertaste. I can still taste the shot a half hour later!

Pushed a little shorter for the second shot and put 15.6g in and got 31.7g out over 30s. Nothing much changed from the first shot - can taste the nuts but not much else... Will pull shorter again next time.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Also went for Papua New Guinea but in medium. 16g in 25g out in 27-30 and slight choc and nut but nothing to write home about, tried in Chemex and no real fruit notes, slightly bright acidity when cooling but again more choc and nuts.

Pleasant


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

On the Brazil dark roast I haven't managed a shot in under 47s yet. It seems to need to be ground waaaaay coarser than anything I've had in the past. Gotta keep dialling!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Managed to finally get the Brazilian dark roast dialled in.....way coarser than anything I've ever had in the past. Got a nice 18-36g shot in 27s and it was very nice indeed. Just a solid, traditional dark roast full bodied espresso. Smooth and easy to drink.

Would buy more.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

NJD1977 said:


> Managed to finally get the Brazilian dark roast dialled in.....way coarser than anything I've ever had in the past. Got a nice 18-36g shot in 27s and it was very nice indeed. Just a solid, traditional dark roast full bodied espresso. Smooth and easy to drink.
> 
> Would buy more.


I agree totally with this.

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just tried the PNG light roast (the medium roast is lovely and am really enjoying it with milk - not tried as an espresso yet..). Ground 14g in and 30g out in 28 sec. Turned my grinder down the the lowest setting I dare (with slight chirping) and got a lovely shot from it. I'm no good at giving descriptions like some on here but will say it wasn't bitter or sour so must be doing something right. I got some citrus flavours coming out, wasn't overpowering and could've drunk it again it was so nice. Just a shame my grinder is not perfect (bottom burr has a very slight wobble hence the chirping - probably from being dropped by the delivery company).

Made myself an 18g>38g in 28s (one stop courser) into a flat white and although it was nice, I think milk doesn't suit it as well as a darker roast. Nearly made an Americano, should've done I think. Too early to make another as I think I've just had my coffee intake for the day (had a flat white earlier with 20g>39g 30s Artisan's Jalszoon blend - yummy!)

Anyone else asked for a light roast PNG? if so what do you think?


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in replying, only just seen the thread.

I'd like to agree with what a lot of people have said here, I think the roasts have come up slightly dark it its masking what could be offered.

I don't have any feedback to offer re. Espresso as my technique isn't good and consistent enough to offer valuable feedback. However, as aeropress the Sumatran I had is a good bean, not sure I'd say citrus but definitely fruity - if a little overpowered by the roast.

I do think that using MyHermes as a courier is a mistake, my parcel was left out in the rain and luckily salvaged. Have only heard bad things about them.

Packaging is also lacking in my opinion, but this may be due to change? I much prefer HasBean packaging to Raves, for example.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Finished the Brazilian dark roast yesterday that I was sent.

First (double) shot that I 'tried' pulling, well it never materialised. I had coursened the grind setting from previous beans (light roast). After a full two minutes of the pump on my Brewtus running, all I had in the cup was a few drops of espresso!  I dropped the lever, removed pf and discarded coffee grounds then had another attempt. Went courser again and didn't tamp as hard. Still a very long extraction, think it was 47 secs? Adjusted grind even courser (7 on Mythos dial which is waaay courser than any other bean I've tried) and finally was able to get 18g in 36g out in circa 30 secs.

Very, very strong tasting with a dark chocolatey finish.

Looked like melted chocolate pouring from my open double spout portafilter. I did make a couple of videos although not worth posting as they weren't good examples (either too quick or too slow extraction times)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm about to start the 'medium' Brazilian tomorrow morning. When checking for stones I was pleased to find nothing in the bag other than beans and a few flakes of chaff. However in the bag there were maybe 5 beans that were charred/scorched. I don't know much about roasting so I can't say what the reason for this is. But other than the few scorched beans I thought the roast looked even enough, although as others have said, a bit darker than what I'd normally call medium. I'll report back when I've made some spro tomorrow.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought the bags were lacking a bit as well. I having to use some plastic clips to fasten mine.

Tried out my Mazzer Major last night with some light roast PNG and went too fine. Couldn't get a single drop out of the Classic.. Then yo-yo'd between settings until I got a nice extraction. Sampled that many shots it took me to the early hours to get to sleep. Not much left in the packet now, but have to say it's really nice as an espresso.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I've had a couple of emails back and forth over the last few weeks from Ben.

Apparently I had slipped the net totally lol but hey ho he still promised me some which is cool.

Had email Tuesday saying they had tried a Kenyan Micro Lot from their supplier which they love and have a Master Roaster in Weds to help out and I'll be getting the two I requested plus some of the Kenyan. With apologies and thanks for having patience.

I can't wait, with what I have and what he's sending I am going to have more coffee than I know what to do with!!!!.......well not really I know exactly what I'll do.......Nice.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Well I've had a couple of emails back and forth over the last few weeks from Ben.
> 
> Apparently I had slipped the net totally lol but hey ho he still promised me some which is cool.
> 
> ...


More coffee than you know what to do with - one of the best dilemmas to be faced with. It will be interesting to know what you make of their beans when you eventually get to them.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds good Sk8. I enjoyed the samples I was sent.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Sounds good Sk8. I enjoyed the samples I was sent.


Still have the PNG and Tanzanian to go......


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

No doubt everyone who took part in assessing Richard and Ben's produce some months back have each received an email which includes a welcome discount code.

Their coffee business has now been launched here


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just opened a bag of their Kenyan at a light roast today. Be interested to hear other people's opinions of the beans if everyone makes the most of their discount code.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was just thinking about this. I did indeed receive the email and will probably order a couple of different bags when my Finca El Bosque runs out. It'll be interesting to see how they've got on since launch.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Email states they took on board some of the feedback regarding dark roast being perhaps too dark and final produce is less so now.

Seems like it was a worthwhile exercise for both sides.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I've had a few emails with these guys now; they love the response they had from us and I think have used it to steer their business forward. Really nice guys it seems and seem to really care about their output...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Email states they took on board some of the feedback regarding dark roast being perhaps too dark and final produce is less so now.
> 
> Seems like it was a worthwhile exercise for both sides.


Only if they sell some beans as a result .....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Which is why I'm going to give them another go in a couple of weeks.


----------

